# non lo avrei mai creduto



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Ciao....mi affaccio per la prima volta......si perché non me lo sarei mai aspettata ma...ci sono cascata anche io....ho commesso il grande errore...i motivi sono vari, ma non voglio trovare giustificazioni...è talmente fresca la cosa che sono ancora stordita....proprio io che non dico facevo la morale alle amiche ma lo consideravo veramente un'incoerenza.......visto nella vita mai dire mai!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

*Benvenuta*

come presentazione è un po' stringata...
dicci che ti è successo


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> Ciao....mi affaccio per la prima volta......si perché non me lo sarei mai aspettata ma...ci sono cascata anche io....ho commesso il grande errore...i motivi sono vari, ma non voglio trovare giustificazioni...è talmente fresca la cosa che sono ancora stordita....proprio io che non dico facevo la morale alle amiche ma lo consideravo veramente un'incoerenza.......visto nella vita mai dire mai!


benvenuta.
resettati e racconta


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

avete ragione...in realtà sto scoppiando vorrei parlare con qualcuno ma meglio che mi tenga.....con voi invece no..ovvio!
sto insieme a mio marito da 11 anni circa 2 figli, vita complicata ma nella norma...sono una persona tranquilla, mi carico sempre di mille responsabilità...non ho mai dato di matto...sempre a fare la cosa giusta....il fulcro della famiglia.......ieri ho tradito mio marito....con un ragazzo conosciuto ormai due anni fa in ufficio....è stato un lavorio quitidiano e molto cercato da me....mi piaceva un sacco, lui, la situazione, il flirt...mi sono anche rimessa a nuovo ultimamente....e ieri ho ceduto alla tentazione per non idealizzare più qualcosa che mi stava facendo impazzire.....non sono in crisi con mio marito,anzi, lo sono stata, ma stiamo bene adesso.....ho perso la testa...ma con una strana lucidità........commenti??


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> ....ho perso la testa...ma con una strana lucidità........commenti??


Questione di sesso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> avete ragione...in realtà sto scoppiando vorrei parlare con qualcuno ma meglio che mi tenga.....con voi invece no..ovvio!
> sto insieme a mio marito da 11 anni circa 2 figli, vita complicata ma nella norma...sono una persona tranquilla, mi carico sempre di mille responsabilità...non ho mai dato di matto...sempre a fare la cosa giusta....il fulcro della famiglia.......ieri ho tradito mio marito....con un ragazzo conosciuto ormai due anni fa in ufficio....è stato un lavorio quitidiano e molto cercato da me....mi piaceva un sacco, lui, la situazione, il flirt...mi sono anche rimessa a nuovo ultimamente....e ieri ho ceduto alla tentazione per non idealizzare più qualcosa che mi stava facendo impazzire.....*non sono in crisi con mio marito,anzi, lo sono stata, ma stiamo bene adesso.*....ho perso la testa...ma con una strana lucidità........commenti??


forse non state così bene come dici.


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

decisamente!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> decisamente!



ah ho capito. "è stato solo sesso ma amo lui".

con tuo marito niente sesso?


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

è la risposta che davo sempre io alle mie amiche....ma ora ti dico che lo stare bene dopo tanti anni è relativo.....nel senso che la quotidianità non aiuto, soprattutto se complicata.....non hai più l'emozioni dei primi tempi, l'eccitazione...insomma è un qualcosa di diverso...facciamo sesso e mi piace molto, alti e bassi come tutti ma non lo lascerei mai....e dopo ieri a maggior ragione....però in questi ultimi tempi ero tornata la 15enne a cui batteva il cuore al solo vederlo!!! E' ridicolo lo so..maè stato così...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> è la risposta che davo sempre io alle mie amiche....ma ora ti dico che lo stare bene dopo tanti anni è relativo.....nel senso che la quotidianità non aiuto, soprattutto se complicata.....non hai più l'emozioni dei primi tempi, l'eccitazione...insomma è un qualcosa di diverso...facciamo sesso e mi piace molto, alti e bassi come tutti ma non lo lascerei mai....e dopo ieri a maggior ragione....però in questi ultimi tempi ero tornata la 15enne a cui batteva il cuore al solo vederlo!!! E' ridicolo lo so..maè stato così...


ma ora che intendi fare?


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> è la risposta che davo sempre io alle mie amiche....ma ora ti dico che lo stare bene dopo tanti anni è relativo.....nel senso che la quotidianità non aiuto, soprattutto se complicata.....non hai più l'emozioni dei primi tempi, l'eccitazione...insomma è un qualcosa di diverso...facciamo sesso e mi piace molto, alti e bassi come tutti ma non lo lascerei mai....e dopo ieri a maggior ragione....però in questi ultimi tempi ero tornata la 15enne a cui batteva il cuore al solo vederlo!!! E' ridicolo lo so..maè stato così...


 
e ora cosa pensi di fare?
restare 15 enne per quanto?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

minchia sembra ciclostilato...


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Bella domanda.....ieri l'altro mi ha subito messaggiato...e mi ha fatto piacere!! Anche se l'avventura è stata sbrigativa e mi aveva lasciato un po' stranita...mi sono stupida anche del fatto che mi sia comportata senza freni inibitori...bah...che m'ha detto la testa..in realtà non molto è evidente!!! Il problema è che lavoriamo insieme...e da ieri non lo rivedrò prima di lunedì...quindi non so che dirti....e ieri che volevo fare sesso con mio marito non è stato possibile uff!!!


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchia sembra ciclostilato...


non ho capito che vuoi dire???


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

e quale sarebbe il dubbio amletico, visto il nick?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> non ho capito che vuoi dire???


scusa, niente di personale ma questa storia, queste parole sono state lette un miliardo di volte.
Lo amo ma lo tradisco...fra noi va bene ma l'altro mi fa sentire una 15enne....


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> ...e ieri che volevo fare sesso con mio marito non è stato possibile uff!!!


Perché avevi voglia di lui o per i sensi di colpa?


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> e ieri che volevo fare sesso con mio marito non è stato possibile uff!!!


scusa ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Giugno 2009)

Sembra solo una storia di sesso, ma occhio Amletica se scatta il sentimento .... la cosa si complicherà parecchio.


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

e lo so....purtroppo è molto banale il tutto ......però è andata così! sono parole dette e ridette da molti..ma che vi devo dire...ci sono cascata anche io a 36 anni!! Ieri avevo voglia di mio marito, del suo corpo, dei ns ritmi, della nostra intimità.....dopo 11 anni il corpo di un altro e quello che c'è stato ovviamente non mi è  stato famigliare.....un po' più freddo di come avevo immagginato...anche perché il mio cervello pensava pensava......


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> e lo so....purtroppo è molto banale il tutto ......però è andata così! sono parole dette e ridette da molti..ma che vi devo dire...ci sono cascata anche io a 36 anni!! Ieri avevo voglia di mio marito, del suo corpo, dei ns ritmi, della nostra intimità.....dopo 11 anni il corpo di un altro e quello che c'è stato ovviamente non mi è stato famigliare.....un po' più freddo di come avevo immagginato...anche perché il mio cervello pensava pensava......


 
bhè ma era sola la prima...
vedrai che tra un settimana anche il corpo dell'altro ti sarà familiare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> e lo so....purtroppo è molto banale il tutto ......però è andata così! sono parole dette e ridette da molti..ma che vi devo dire...ci sono cascata anche io a 36 anni!! Ieri avevo voglia di mio marito, del suo corpo, dei ns ritmi, della nostra intimità.....dopo 11 anni il corpo di un altro e quello che c'è stato ovviamente non mi è  stato famigliare.....un po' più freddo di come avevo immagginato...anche perché il mio cervello pensava pensava......


avevi voglia di tuo marito e ti sei fatta un altro? mi sembra molto coerente...


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

quindi il giro di boa non è stato farci sesso per laprima volta....ma sarà considerare se ci sarà una 2°, una 3° e come gestire il "rapporto".....ho capito.....

vi chiedo un consiglio...parlarne con l'amica, la sorella?? escluso??


----------



## Verena67 (11 Giugno 2009)

Ciao Amletica, benvenuta!

Guarda, un libro famoso sull'argomento dice che ci sono 17 tipi diversi di adulterio (il mio è stato  il 18esimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) , a parte gli scherzi, ci sta tutto, crisi di mezza età (che non arriva ai 50, ma ai 30 per le donne!), routine, la stanchezza di mille doveri, di un rapporto sereno ma consunto, etc.

A occhio la situazione non mi sembra tragica, ok ti sei fatta il giovane collega.

Consiglio: se puoi non SOPRAVVALUTARE la cosa rispetto alla sua ampiezza effettiva, perdonati...e cerca di riavvicinarti in concreto a tuo marito. 

Non ha senso farsi maltrattare da un amante piu' giovane e magari single, credimi sulla parola. Per una donna sposata un amante di quel genere è il piu' deleterio.

Benvenuta!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> quindi il giro di boa non è stato farci sesso per laprima volta....ma sarà considerare se ci sarà una 2°, una 3° e come gestire il "rapporto".....ho capito.....
> 
> vi chiedo un consiglio...parlarne con l'amica, la sorella?? escluso??


potresti parlarne con tuo marito


----------



## Verena67 (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> quindi il giro di boa non è stato farci sesso per laprima volta....ma sarà considerare se ci sarà una 2°, una 3° e come gestire il "rapporto".....ho capito.....
> 
> vi chiedo un consiglio...parlarne con l'amica, la sorella?? escluso??


perché non dovresti parlarne con altri, se te la senti? Escluderei solo parenti di lui e gente che potrebbe (la gente è malvagia) parlargliene 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il giro di boa comunque è quello. Una è un'avventura, 2, 3, 4 e oltre sono una RELAZIONE e iniziano i casini.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potresti parlarne con tuo marito




sono contraria, personalmente. Se è solo un'avventura, a che scopo aprire una crisi familiare potenzialmente fatale e far soffrire gli altri?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono contraria, personalmente. Se è solo un'avventura, a che scopo aprire una crisi familiare potenzialmente fatale e far soffrire gli altri?!


non ero esattamente seria.


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avevi voglia di tuo marito e ti sei fatta un altro? mi sembra molto coerente...


no ora non esageriamo...non sono completamente rinco.....ultimamente avevo voglia dell'altro....della novità...volevo sentirmi presa in un turbine di desiderio.....e l'eccitazione l'ho direzionata anche verso mio marito...con il quale il sesso s'è anche rinvigorito!!! con due bimbe piccole t'assicuro che è complicato!!!! 

ieri dopo il sesso con l'altro avevo voglia del corpo e della dolcezza di mio marito....poi  se l'inconscio sta facendo la sua parte che dirvi...bo???


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> ....poi se l'inconscio sta facendo la sua parte che dirvi...bo???
















  brava comincia a indagare...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> no ora non esageriamo...non sono completamente rinco.....ultimamente avevo voglia dell'altro....della novità...volevo sentirmi presa in un turbine di desiderio.....e l'eccitazione l'ho direzionata anche verso mio marito...con il quale il sesso s'è anche rinvigorito!!! con due bimbe piccole t'assicuro che è complicato!!!!
> 
> * ieri dopo il sesso con l'altro avevo voglia del corpo e della dolcezza di mio marito....poi  se l'inconscio sta facendo la sua parte che dirvi...bo?*??


vedi tu.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Giugno 2009)

Beh è la classica sindrome (Pooh docet) "tanta voglia di (lui)"


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

si fa dell'ironia ahahah....voi tutti qui per curiosità??


----------



## Verena67 (11 Giugno 2009)

no no, io già dato, leggi bene il mio intervento!


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh è la classica sindrome (Pooh docet) "tanta voglia di (lui)"


e il "lui" in questione è??


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

mi assento per un po'....a dopo....e per ora grazie!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> si fa dell'ironia ahahah....voi tutti qui per curiosità??



Che volevi sentirti dire? hai fatto bene?
ciao nè?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> si fa dell'ironia ahahah....*voi tutti qui per curiosità?*?



ma de che? ma qui potrebbe esserci tuo marito, ad esempio


----------



## Verena67 (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> e il "lui" in questione è??


il marito!

La canzone parla di uno che ha un'avventura, ma all'alba se ne va perché "ha tanta voglia di lei" (la moglie tradita).


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma de che? ma qui potrebbe esserci tuo marito, ad esempio


che ieri sera non l'ha trombata perchè aveva già dato


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

oddio.
non sarà mica il suocero giulio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che ieri sera non l'ha trombata perchè aveva già dato



e che ora è su hotraditoenevadofiero.com che se ne fa vanto con gli amichetti virtuali


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oddio.
> non sarà mica il suocero giulio!!!


non coincide l'età...


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il marito!
> 
> La canzone parla di uno che ha un'avventura, ma all'alba se ne va perché "ha tanta voglia di lei" (la moglie tradita).


Beh se si ha tanta voglia di lei forse qualcosa si può rimediare...


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Carissima amletica, se ami tuo marito la prima cosa che fai è cancellare il numero di telefono dell'altro dal tuo telefono e ti cerchi un nuovo lavoro con una scusa del tipo che vuoi cambiare, te lo dico con il cuore in mano, se lo ami per davvero tu quello non devi vederlo più. Hai 36 anni, i 15 anni li hai già passati e quelle sono solo emozioni, se ne vuoi un paio di forti ti consiglierei il katun di Mirabilandia fidati da sensazioni molto ma molto forti. Il batticuore è una cosa che dà pochisssimo alla vita, non è amore è solo desiderio e se vivessimo così tutti finiremmo tutti per morire da soli.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> non è amore è solo desiderio e se vivessimo così tutti finiremmo tutti per morire da soli.


Beh dai, anche un amore senza desiderio però...


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Lei ha desiderio per suo marito, ma è innegabile che il batticuore dei primi tempi non rimane sempre, ma qua sta la maturità di capire che quella è solo una sensazione anche piuttosto fallace.


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Carissima amletica, se ami tuo marito la prima cosa che fai è cancellare il numero di telefono dell'altro dal tuo telefono e ti cerchi un nuovo lavoro con una scusa del tipo che vuoi cambiare, te lo dico con il cuore in mano, se lo ami per davvero tu quello non devi vederlo più. Hai 36 anni, i 15 anni li hai già passati e quelle sono solo emozioni, se ne vuoi un paio di forti ti consiglierei il katun di Mirabilandia fidati da sensazioni molto ma molto forti. Il batticuore è una cosa che dà pochisssimo alla vita, non è amore è solo desiderio e se vivessimo così tutti finiremmo tutti per morire da soli.


 
Ciao....cambiare lavoro io proprio non se ne parla....di questi tempi poi...per il resto hai ragione.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> Ciao....cambiare lavoro io proprio non se ne parla....di questi tempi poi...per il resto hai ragione.....


vabbè intanto potresti provare a guardarti intorno. mica devi licenziarti prima d'aver trovato altro.


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Che volevi sentirti dire? hai fatto bene?
> ciao nè?


assolutamente .....lo so da sola che non ho fatto bene.....


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica, non ti dico di licenziarti, ma di cercare nel frattempo un'altro lavoro. Un amante nel posto di lavooro è quanto meno la cosa peggiore che potevi pensare, non te lo schioderai in nessun modo. Posso chiederti se in un qualche modo tu sei suo superiore? Perchè ci sarebbe il caso di fare pressioni perchè cambi lavoro lui, sarò stronzo ma se ami tuo marito per lui devi essere capace di rovinare la vita al tuo amante, lui per me ci proverà sempre, come ogni provolone.


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè intanto potresti provare a guardarti intorno. mica devi licenziarti prima d'aver trovato altro.


 
sto qui da 8 anni, e sto benissimo...che se ne vada lui...e poi credo che scappare non serva....o ritrovo l'equilibrio da sola o questo significa che non risolverò mai la situazione.....no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> sto qui da 8 anni, e sto benissimo...che se ne vada lui...e poi credo che scappare non serva....*o ritrovo l'equilibrio da sola o questo significa che non risolverò mai la situazione..*...no?


su questo non posso che darti ragione


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> sto qui da 8 anni, e sto benissimo...che se ne vada lui...e poi credo che scappare non serva....o ritrovo l'equilibrio da sola o questo significa che non risolverò mai la situazione.....no?


Perché dovrebbe andarsene lui? Comunque concordo con Danut, lavorare insieme è pericoloso, non sai mai che cosa può succedere...


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amletica, non ti dico di licenziarti, ma di cercare nel frattempo un'altro lavoro. Un amante nel posto di lavooro è quanto meno la cosa peggiore che potevi pensare, non te lo schioderai in nessun modo. Posso chiederti se in un qualche modo tu sei suo superiore? Perchè ci sarebbe il caso di fare pressioni perchè cambi lavoro lui, sarò stronzo ma se ami tuo marito per lui devi essere capace di rovinare la vita al tuo amante, lui per me ci proverà sempre, come ogni provolone.


 

no lui è sicuramente più su di me...e comunque lui è stato moolto più tranquillo di me...nel senso che le provocazioni maggiori le ho proposte io....lo stuzzicato e l'ho portato fino a qui...non mi ha fatto pressioni lui...anzi, avrebbe potuto aprofittarsene molto tempo fa...o è una tattica o semplicemente me la sono cercata e la stronza sono io!


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Ok, mi spiace ti sei fottuta il posto di lavoro, tu non troverai il tuo  equilibrio con il tizio li presente e se tu non ci stessi potrebbe anche inziare a fare prressioni lavorative, lo sai bene che certe persone sono capaci di questo. Se vuoi rimanere li allora l'unica cosa da fare è mettere in chiaro cha da oggi in poi tu non avrai altro che discorsi inerenti al lavoro con lui e che non starai mai più sola con lui, ma posso dirti che finchè non ti allontani la vedo dura, ci sei caduta una volta, da adesso in poi ricaderci è molto ma molto più facile, hai rotto un equlibrio ed avere la tentazione lo presente quando magari le cose non vanno al massimo con tuo marito vorrebbe dire altro sesso.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> no lui è sicuramente più su di me...e comunque lui è stato moolto più tranquillo di me..*.nel senso che le provocazioni maggiori le ho proposte io....lo stuzzicato e l'ho portato fino a qui...non mi ha fatto pressioni lui...*anzi, avrebbe potuto aprofittarsene molto tempo fa...o è una tattica o semplicemente me la sono cercata e la stronza sono io!


Pensa se si dovesse innamorare i casini...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Pensa se si dovesse innamorare i casini...


a pelle ho come il sospetto che non accadrà


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a pelle ho come il sospetto che non accadrà


Mai dire mai, successo una volta, poi lei si nega... la vedo male.


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ok, mi spiace ti sei fottuta il posto di lavoro, tu non troverai il tuo equilibrio con il tizio li presente e se tu non ci stessi potrebbe anche inziare a fare prressioni lavorative, lo sai bene che certe persone sono capaci di questo. Se vuoi rimanere li allora l'unica cosa da fare è mettere in chiaro cha da oggi in poi tu non avrai altro che discorsi inerenti al lavoro con lui e che non starai mai più sola con lui, ma posso dirti che finchè non ti allontani la vedo dura, ci sei caduta una volta, da adesso in poi ricaderci è molto ma molto più facile, hai rotto un equlibrio ed avere la tentazione lo presente quando magari le cose non vanno al massimo con tuo marito vorrebbe dire altro sesso.


 
Non lavoriamo troppo a contatto quindi potrei anche non doverlo vedere necessariamente tutti i gg....inoltre la sua posizione è delicata quanto la mia.....sul resto hai ragione......però t'assicuro che se non avessi fatto sesso con lui sarebbe rimasto così un desiderio forte che sarebbe stato peggio...ora è diverso....non so come, non so quanto...ma diverso...il sogno era meglio della realtà!


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> Non lavoriamo troppo a contatto quindi potrei anche non doverlo vedere necessariamente tutti i gg....inoltre la sua posizione è delicata quanto la mia.....sul resto hai ragione......però t'assicuro che se non avessi fatto sesso con lui sarebbe rimasto così un desiderio forte che sarebbe stato peggio...ora è diverso....non so come, non so quanto...ma diverso...il sogno era meglio della realtà!


ma quale sarebbe il tuo dubbio amletico?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mai dire mai, successo una volta, poi lei si nega... la vedo male.


l'ha cercato, tentato e fatto pressioni lei .
se l'avesse interessato davvero non aspettava


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Pensa se si dovesse innamorare i casini...


 
lui o io...perché non è detto che sia sempre la donna la fralloccona no??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> Non lavoriamo troppo a contatto quindi potrei anche non doverlo vedere necessariamente tutti i gg....inoltre la sua posizione è delicata quanto la mia.....sul resto hai ragione......però t'assicuro che *se non avessi fatto sesso con lui sarebbe rimasto così un desiderio forte che sarebbe stato peggio..*.ora è diverso....non so come, non so quanto...ma diverso...il sogno era meglio della realtà!


ahhhhh è stata una trombata terapeutica!!! e potevi dircelo subito eh


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quale sarebbe il tuo dubbio amletico?


me lo sto chiedendo anch'io


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> lui o io...perché non è detto che sia sempre la donna la fralloccona no??


Che significa fralloccona? Mah no non credo che potresti innamorarti, hai scritto che il sogno era meglio della realtà...


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ha cercato, tentato e fatto pressioni lei .
> se l'avesse interessato davvero non aspettava


 
vero....ma a suo dire voleva solo fare le cose in maniera attenta....l'interesse c'è......ma la situazione è molto complicata...e poi quando mi allontanavo io pressava lui...ma questi ormai sono dettagli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> vero....ma a suo dire voleva solo fare le cose in maniera attenta....*l'interesse c'è...*...ma la situazione è molto complicata...e poi quando mi allontanavo io pressava lui...ma questi ormai sono dettagli


certo come no. alla prospettiva di una trombata facile l'interesse c'è spesso, sai? e spesso anche quando non c'è, si conclude lo stesso. poi siccome negare l'interesse non è carino, si dicono favate


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahhhhh è stata una trombata terapeutica!!! e potevi dircelo subito eh


 ahahah...mi fai morire...pungente ma simpatica!!!!

forse si...e non mi dispiacerebbe l'idea!!!!

infatti è vero...il sogno è stato meglio della realtà.....anche se non è stato male....il dubbio amletico non c'è....ci sono tanti dubbi...su questo mio scivolone...su questa fase in cui la forza e la coerenza hanno lasciato posto al cazzeggio, all'irresposabilità.....alla mancanza di lucidità


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> ...ci sono tanti dubbi...su questo mio scivolone...su questa fase in cui la forza e la coerenza hanno lasciato posto al cazzeggio, all'irresposabilità.....alla mancanza di lucidità


Comincia a chiederti cos'è davvero che ti manca e prova a comunicarlo a tuo marito.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> ahahah...mi fai morire...pungente ma simpatica!!!!
> 
> forse si...e non mi dispiacerebbe l'idea!!!!
> 
> infatti è vero...il sogno è stato meglio della realtà.....anche se non è stato male....il dubbio amletico non c'è....ci sono tanti dubbi...su questo mio scivolone...su questa fase in cui la forza e la coerenza hanno lasciato posto al cazzeggio, all'irresposabilità.....alla mancanza di lucidità


 
ciccia...rispondi o no?
quale cavolo è sto dubbio amletico?


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo come no. alla prospettiva di una trombata facile l'interesse c'è spesso, sai? e spesso anche quando non c'è, si conclude lo stesso. poi siccome negare l'interesse non è carino, si dicono favate


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo come no. alla prospettiva di una trombata facile l'interesse c'è spesso, sai? e spesso anche quando non c'è, si conclude lo stesso. poi siccome negare l'interesse non è carino, si dicono favate


 
in questo caso è relativo....io volevo la trombata, lui pure....va bene così, poi se l'interesse c'è o no...aiuterebbe solo a finirla prima!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciccia...rispondi o no?
> quale cavolo è sto dubbio amletico?


 
risposto no?
non un dubbio ma mille......

uno ma mi terrorizzza l'idea...sono davvero felice con mio marito? E' un periodo o mi manca qualcosa??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> in questo caso è relativo....io volevo la trombata, lui pure....va bene così, poi se l'interesse c'è o no...aiuterebbe solo a finirla prima!!!


ma allora se volevi solo la trombata e l'hai avuta... morta lì e festa finita, no?
stappa un crodino


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> in questo caso è relativo....io volevo la trombata, lui pure....va bene così, poi se l'interesse c'è o no...aiuterebbe solo a finirla prima!!!


ma sto cazzo di dubbio amletico quale sarebbe?


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> risposto no?
> non un dubbio ma mille......
> 
> uno ma mi terrorizzza l'idea...sono davvero felice con mio marito? E' un periodo o mi manca qualcosa??


 
e stasera, che se magna?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sto cazzo di dubbio amletico quale sarebbe?



ma siete toste eh. ha detto che non ha un dubbio ma tanti.
ora vi segnalo perché non leggete e siete ripetitive


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

ecco adesso metterai in dubbio il tuo rapporrto con tuo marito solo per una trombata.
Amletica, potevi almeno prenderti un giovane sottoposto, io poi lo avrei fatto allontanare se fossi stato in te, funziona.
Tu vuoi vivere calma? semplice, lo eviterai anche quelle poche volte che potrai vederlo, fidati vivrai meglio e ti ricreerai un equilibrio, trovato quello potrai rivivere.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e stasera, che se magna?


ah zorro!!


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

acccidenti poi ho letto, hai ancche due figli? ma al giorno d'ogggi che si fanno a fare dei figli se non gli si riesce a dare una famiglia?


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora se volevi solo la trombata e l'hai avuta... morta lì e festa finita, no?
> stappa un crodino


 
se volessi essere proprio stronza potrei voler approfondire se m'è piacuta oppure no...e quindi replicare..ahaahaha  

	
	
		
		
	


	





credo che devo rivederlo per vedere che effetto mi fa...poi ne riparliamo!!


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> credo che devo rivederlo per vedere che effetto mi fa...poi ne riparliamo!!


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> se volessi essere proprio stronza potrei voler approfondire se m'è piacuta oppure no...e quindi replicare..ahaahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok!! ma poi facci assolutamente sapere


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> se volessi essere proprio stronza potrei voler approfondire se m'è piacuta oppure no...e quindi replicare..ahaahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vai e torna vittoriosa.
Avanti un altro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> se volessi essere proprio stronza potrei voler approfondire se m'è piacuta oppure no...e quindi replicare..ahaahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che faccio? prendo l'intero post come una battuta?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> acccidenti poi ho letto, hai ancche due figli? ma al giorno d'ogggi che si fanno a fare dei figli se non gli si riesce a dare una famiglia?



è la prima cosa sensata che scrivi


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vai e torna vittoriosa.
> Avanti un altro


 
ma chi siamo???
chi siamo???


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora se volevi solo la trombata e l'hai avuta... morta lì e festa finita, no?
> stappa un crodino





danut ha detto:


> acccidenti poi ho letto, hai ancche due figli? ma al giorno d'ogggi che si fanno a fare dei figli se non gli si riesce a dare una famiglia?


 
non guarda che ti sbagli....per i miei figli e la mia famiglia faccio di tutto...ma prima di essere mamma e moglie sono una DONNA...e non sono ne di legno ne perfetta...poi mi puoi giudicare quanto vuoi!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok!! ma poi facci assolutamente sapere





Asudem ha detto:


> vai e torna vittoriosa.
> Avanti un altro

























   ma che pirlettine siete?

è giusto che approndisca, anche per stabilire se ha fatto male o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi siamo???
> chi siamo???


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> non guarda che ti sbagli....per i miei figli e la mia famiglia faccio di tutto...ma prima di essere mamma e moglie sono una DONNA...e non sono ne di legno ne perfetta...poi mi puoi giudicare quanto vuoi!!!


siamo donne, oltre le gambe c'è di più


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che pirlettine siete?
> 
> è giusto che approndisca, anche per stabilire se ha fatto male o no?



Hai preso troppo sedatavo!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> non guarda che ti sbagli....per i miei figli e la mia famiglia faccio di tutto...ma prima di essere mamma e moglie sono una DONNA...e non sono ne di legno ne perfetta...poi mi puoi giudicare quanto vuoi!!!


e perché lo dici a me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque sì, sei una donna. una donna sposata. che dici, ce lo vogliamo dimenticare?


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> non guarda che ti sbagli....per i miei figli e la mia famiglia faccio di tutto...ma prima di essere mamma e moglie sono una DONNA...e non sono ne di legno ne perfetta...poi mi puoi giudicare quanto vuoi!!!


 
 Sul ruolo di mamma niente da dire, su quello di moglie forse qualche dubbio...


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è la prima cosa sensata che scrivi


Amletica parla di sensazioni di sentirsi come una 15 enne ed ha due figli! Ogni peeriodo di vita ha prregi e difetti, lei adesso è una madre ed ha un marito con cui ha ammesso di non avere problemi se non quelli di norma in una coppia. Esistono le fughe dalla realtà ed allora ci si compra una spider o una moto, è la tipica crisi, ma cavoli scopare non è il massimo per sentirsi giovane.
Amletica, pensa ai tuoi figli adesso e davvero se è solo una volta hai sbagliato e ci sta, ma se ci ricadi dopo non è un errore, è una scelta e vorrà dire che comunque della tua fammiglia te ne fotti altamente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Hai preso troppo sedatavo!!



guarda che la dose l'hai fatta tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	









in effetti mi sento un po' strana


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amletica, pensa ai tuoi figli adesso e davvero se è solo una volta hai sbagliato e ci sta, ma se ci ricadi dopo non è un errore, è una scelta e vorrà dire che comunque della tua fammiglia te ne fotti altamente.


Dan adesso esageri però eh...


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

ma morale che prepara stasera per cena al marito?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> non guarda che ti sbagli....per i miei figli e la mia famiglia faccio di tutto...ma prima di essere mamma e moglie sono una DONNA...e non sono ne di legno ne perfetta...poi mi puoi giudicare quanto vuoi!!!


sono una donna non sono una santa
non mi portare nel bosco di notte


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> non guarda che ti sbagli....per i miei figli e la mia famiglia faccio di tutto...ma prima di essere mamma e moglie sono una DONNA...e non sono ne di legno ne perfetta...poi mi puoi giudicare quanto vuoi!!!


Ti tirerò giù il morale, le responsabilità vengono prima alle nostre volontà. Tu sei una madre con responsabilità di madre, sei una moglie con tali responsabilità e sei una donna e come tale devi a te stessa alcune cose nel limite di quello che puoi. Tu sei andata contro le responsabilità verso la tua famiglia, ti sei fatta il tuo collega e non la spider.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

*Scusate*

però fa strano questa  difesa del valore della famiglia e del matrimonio da parte di chi sposato non è... e non vi incazzate eh...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma morale che prepara stasera per cena al marito?


raviole


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sul ruolo di mamma niente da dire, su quello di moglie forse qualche dubbio...


No...t'assicuro che se giudichiamo tutto da questa cazzata vanifichiamo 11 anni in cui per mio marito ho lottato, sopportato, cambiato, etc etc etc.....non stiamo parlando del principe azzurro perfetto...ha i suoi bei difetti anche lui!!!


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma morale che prepara stasera per cena al marito?


io direi carne di cervo, che dici?


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> No...t'assicuro che se giudichiamo tutto da questa cazzata vanifichiamo 11 anni in cui per mio marito ho lottato, sopportato, cambiato, etc etc etc.....non stiamo parlando del principe azzurro perfetto...ha i suoi bei difetti anche lui!!!


beh se sei arrivata al tradimento qualcosa che non va nella vostra coppia c'è sicuramente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> però fa strano questa  difesa del valore della famiglia e del matrimonio da parte di chi sposato non è... e non vi incazzate eh...



quindi chi non è sposato non ha famiglia e non sa cosa questa sia?

certo che a fronte delle puttanate che scrivi, dirci di non incazzarci è sleale


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> però fa strano questa  difesa del valore della famiglia e del matrimonio da parte di chi sposato non è... e non vi incazzate eh...


hai ragione.
Bisognerebbe approfondire.
Brava mk, sei sempre molto sagace


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> raviole


stasera arriva l'adorata suocerina!!! sarà fantastico!!


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> però fa strano questa difesa del valore della famiglia e del matrimonio da parte di chi sposato non è... e non vi incazzate eh...


 
ma cosa c'entra? Cavolo un valore è un valore e non c'entra essare sposate o meno una persona può anche avere una relazione stabile e vivere come se fosse legato dal sacro vincolo9 del matrimonio così come ci sono persone sposate che col sacro voncolo di cui sopra si puliscono il popò!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> stasera arriva l'adorata suocerina!!! sarà fantastico!!


ciao troll


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> però fa strano questa difesa del valore della famiglia e del matrimonio da parte di chi sposato non è... e non vi incazzate eh...


trovi?
ma perchè ? la famiglia per chi non è sposato non ha valore?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra? Cavolo un valore è un valore e non c'entra essare sposate o meno una persona può anche avere una relazione stabile e vivere come se fosse legato dal sacro vincolo9 del matrimonio così come ci sono persone sposate che col sacro voncolo di cui sopra si puliscono il popò!


stai zitta tu che non sei sposata


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> non stiamo parlando del principe azzurro perfetto...ha i suoi bei difetti anche lui!!!


E mi spiace dirtelo lui avrai i suoi difetti ma tu di più! Accidenti la stessa cosa che dicono tutti i traditori, che il proprio partner ha difetti. Ma tu non hai difetti per lui? pensi di essere perfetta per lui e lui non è perfetto per te?

Comunque Mk io non sono sposato ma ci credo nella famiglia, e ccredo che se mi sposerò sarà una promessa che vorrò e dovrò fare di mia volontà e che manterrò, non prendo le cose con leggerezza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao troll


sai che R&R non ha tutti i torti?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che R&R non ha tutti i torti?


suocerina, raviole


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Sono entrata a gamba tesa sull'intervento di Mk...ma a parte questo..innanzitutto benvenuta, Amletica.
Secondo me il tradimento è sempre sintomo di qualcosa perchè se tutto andasse BENE nel vero senso della parola un'altra persona non dovrebbe punto interessare. 
Da come l'hai descritto sembrerebbe un tradimento dettato dal "solo" desiderio vs questo tuo collega...ora che hai soddisfatto le tue voglie cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> suocerina, raviole



ma pirlona raviole l'ho detto io


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

*Prevedevo*

le reazioni... comunque quanti hanno giurato fedeltà eterna davanti all'altare e poi si sono ricreduti? Non è che per il matrimonio bisogna sacrificare la propria esistenza eh...


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stai zitta tu che non sei sposata


 
6 x caso tu l'adorata suocerina di cui sopra?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma pirlona raviole l'ho detto io


 se mi contraddici ancora ti spacco la faccia


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E mi spiace dirtelo lui avrai i suoi difetti ma tu di più! Accidenti la stessa cosa che dicono tutti i traditori, che il proprio partner ha difetti. Ma tu non hai difetti per lui? pensi di essere perfetta per lui e lui non è perfetto per te?
> 
> Comunque Mk io non sono sposato ma ci credo nella famiglia, e ccredo che se mi sposerò sarà una promessa che vorrò e dovrò fare di mia volontà e che manterrò, non prendo le cose con leggerezza.


 
Guarda che io parlavo come te, mi sono sposata per mia volontà, credo nell'amore eterno, nella famiglia ...si, sono una rompi coglioni e ho molti difetti.....non dare niente per scontato....


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica, non voglio essere cattivo con te, ma decisamente devi prenderla meno sul ridere, forse dovresti pensare alla puttanata cche hai fatto comunque sia al di fuori dei problemi che tu poi avere con tuo marito. Adesso problemi o non problemi tu sei venuta a meno ad un valore imprenscindibile che sta nella coppia, adesso non senti il peso della colpa, quando lo sentirai starai peggio, molto peggio e tutti i difetti di tuo marito saranno pochi rispetto a quel male che sentirai. Adesso pensa come vivvrai, ci vuole molta forza per tenere nascosto un tradimento.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> le reazioni... comunque quanti hanno giurato fedeltà eterna davanti all'altare e poi si sono ricreduti? Non è che per il matrimonio bisogna sacrificare la propria esistenza eh...


ti separi e non sacrifici un ciuffolotto


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovi?
> ma perchè ? la famiglia per chi non è sposato non ha valore?


Il ruolo di moglie da fuori è una cosa, quando lo si vive un'altra.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> le reazioni... comunque *quanti hanno giurato fedeltà eterna davanti all'altare e poi si sono ricreduti?* Non è che per il matrimonio bisogna sacrificare la propria esistenza eh...


appunto! quindi il matrimonio in sè se non preso con serietà vale come il 2 di picche quando la briscola è fiori....


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il ruolo di moglie da fuori è una cosa, quando lo si vive un'altra.


e quindi? sai che non riesco a capire dove vuoi andare a parare?


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> appunto! quindi il matrimonio in sè se non preso con serietà vale come il 2 di picche quando la briscola è fiori....


Ma la vita ci cambia giorno per giorno, magari prima ci credi poi non ci credi più... Si va in crisi, si ricostruisce, oppure si chiude e si va altrove.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il ruolo di moglie da fuori è una cosa, quando lo si vive un'altra.


sono stata sposata anch'io sai?
Non mi bastava più lui e me ne sono ita.
Facile sai?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> Guarda che io parlavo come te, mi sono sposata per mia volontà, credo nell'amore eterno, nella famiglia ...si, sono una rompi coglioni e ho molti difetti.....non dare niente per scontato....


QUindi non ridere tu della tua situazione, adesso peensaci seriamente al fatto che di tutto quello che lui farà tu sarai sempre in debito ed è una brutta sensazione. Vuoi un consiglio, prenditi una bella Bmw z4 e fottitene del tizio, almeno ogni volta che andrai fuori la vedrai e saprai che saranno tantissimi sooldi spesi bene per te (non so perchè ma sulle spider sono motlo ma moto ffissato, fanno bene ala salute di chiunque le abbia comprate)


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi? sai che non riesco a capire dove vuoi andare a parare?


Ci sono condizionamenti sociali che magari ti fanno scegliere la via del matrimonio quando invece vuoi altro. Ma fino a quando non ci stai dentro come fai a capirlo davvero?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

*Amletica, scusa x l'ot*



MK ha detto:


> Ma la vita ci cambia giorno per giorno, magari prima ci credi poi non ci credi più... Si va in crisi, si ricostruisce, oppure si chiude e si va altrove.


 
ma senti il matrimonio non è mica come Babbo Natale!
e comunque se un giorno ti svegli e non ci credi + non pigli x il culo il partner lo molli dignitosamente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se mi contraddici ancora ti spacco la faccia


sempre pacata


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono stata sposata anch'io sai?
> Non mi bastava più lui e me ne sono ita.
> Facile sai?


Hai fatto bene. Ma figli non c'erano, è più semplice.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> 6 x caso tu l'adorata suocerina di cui sopra?


sì e non hai lavato i piatti! come puio far vivere mio figlio in questo schifo?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene. Ma figli non c'erano, è più semplice.


 
ok, qui ammetto la mia più totale inesperienza....
ma a me pare che 'sti figli si usaino un po' troppo spesso come scusa....


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amletica, non voglio essere cattivo con te, ma decisamente devi prenderla meno sul ridere, forse dovresti pensare alla puttanata cche hai fatto comunque sia al di fuori dei problemi che tu poi avere con tuo marito. Adesso problemi o non problemi tu sei venuta a meno ad un valore imprenscindibile che sta nella coppia, adesso non senti il peso della colpa, quando lo sentirai starai peggio, molto peggio e tutti i difetti di tuo marito saranno pochi rispetto a quel male che sentirai. Adesso pensa come vivvrai, ci vuole molta forza per tenere nascosto un tradimento.


 
chi ti dice che la prendo sul ridere....pensi da queste cazzate scritte di aver capito tutto?? Sei montato in cattedra, bravo....

posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì e non hai lavato i piatti! come puio far vivere mio figlio in questo schifo?


 
caxxo! ci hai beccato di brutto!! infatti i piatti li lava sempre il mio boy! e mia nonna si scandalizza ogni volta (e lui non perde occasione x ricordarglielo:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> chi ti dice che la prendo sul ridere....pensi da queste cazzate scritte di aver capito tutto?? Sei montato in cattedra, bravo....
> 
> posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


amletica... mi sei simpatica e per il tuo equilibrio mentale di consiglio di lasciar perdere


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene. Ma figli non c'erano, è più semplice.


palle.
E se fai un figlio dovresti ancora più pensarci mille volte prima di fare una cazzata per il gusto di sentirti 15enne.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok, qui ammetto la mia più totale inesperienza....
> ma a me pare che 'sti figli si usaino un po' troppo spesso come scusa....


Forse per qualche uomo sì, per una madre credo sia più complicato. Soprattutto perché, tranne eccezioni, l'accudimento è affare di donne...


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> palle.
> E se fai un figlio dovresti ancora più pensarci mille volte prima di fare una cazzata per il gusto di sentirti 15enne.


Cosa c'entra il figlio adesso? Ha tolto qualcosa ai propri figli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il figlio adesso? Ha tolto qualcosa ai propri figli?


bhè diciamo che se mandi in mona un matrimonio per una trombata, forse un pochetto ci rimettono anche loro. forse eh.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il figlio adesso? Ha tolto qualcosa ai propri figli?


 
no, Mk......non ci siamo...
innanzitutto specifico che qst intervento non è diretto alla storia di Amletica....
precisato questo dico...e allora che tutti vadano con tutti e via andare tanto i figli imparano da soli i valori della vita


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè diciamo che se mandi in mona un matrimonio per una trombata, forse un pochetto ci rimettono anche loro. forse eh.


Se fosse per amore le cose cambierebbero?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè diciamo che se mandi in mona un matrimonio per una trombata, forse un pochetto ci rimettono anche loro. forse eh.



 assodato: ci prende per il culo


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> no, Mk......non ci siamo...
> innanzitutto specifico che qst intervento non è diretto alla storia di Amletica....
> precisato questo dico...e allora che tutti vadano con tutti e via andare tanto i figli imparano da soli i valori della vita


Ussignur... il valore della vita è insegnare ai figli che la famiglia è basata sull'amore.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se fosse per amore le cose cambierebbero?


se alla tua età non ti sai rispondere sei messa maluccio


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ussignur... il valore della vita è insegnare ai figli che la famiglia è basata sull'amore.


 
anche...e che in una famiglia non si strombazza a dx e a manca col primo/a che ti fa venire un po' di bavetta


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche...e che in una famiglia non si strombazza a dx e a manca col primo/a che ti fa venire un po' di bavetta


ma se fa l'amore e non strombazza?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se fa l'amore e non strombazza?








   che pirlona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se fosse per amore le cose cambierebbero?


sì.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ussignur... il valore della vita è insegnare ai figli che la famiglia è basata sull'amore.


e detta da una che ha appena asserito ciò che hai asserito, mi fa ridere a crepapelle


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se alla tua età non ti sai rispondere sei messa maluccio


Non sono una traditrice e quando è successo a me ho chiuso. Non importava fosse per amore o per sesso, era finita la coppia ma non la famiglia. Per me.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Cara amletica adesso pensa costruttivamente a quello che ti dico e pensaci sul serio. Quella cazzata che sei DONNA prima di essere bla bla bla, è semplicemente una cazzata, una giustificazione. Tu sei una persona, non una donna prima di tutto, sei alla pari di un uomo e si non sei fatta di legno, ma hai una testa e la sai usare bene credo. L'intelletto ci ha consentito come esseri umani di avere predominanza nel mondo rispetto altri animali, perchè sapppiamo quando non agire d'istinto ed abbbiamo capacità di pensare alla dirette conseguenze. Tu non solo volevi vivere le sensazioni di una 15 enne, ma hai ceduto al desiderio peerchè DOVEVI provare perchè se no non avresti saputo. Tui dirò il sesso migliore che ho mai avuto è stato sempre con le mie partner quando le conoscevo da del tempo, le prime volte era sempre deludente, quindi sono delll'idea che in una trombata e via c'è solo molta delusione e nessun feeling, quindi di certo il tuo caro collega è stato una delusione rispetto al tuo marito.
Adesso hai provato? bene ma a che prezzo? Al prezzo della dignità di tuo marito, un prezzo che o pagherai tu con il tuo silenzio e stando male, o sfasciando la tua famiglia trovando il pelo nell'uovo oppure dicendo del tradimento e facendo del male a lui.
Risultato finale? che quello che hai fatto non essendo di legno ti si ritorcerà sempre contro, non è stato un bell'affare.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono una traditrice e quando è successo a me ho chiuso. Non importava fosse per amore o per sesso, era finita la coppia ma non la famiglia. Per me.


 
su qst intervento posso anche essere d'accordo


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono una traditrice e quando è successo a me ho chiuso. Non importava fosse per amore o per sesso, *era finita la coppia ma non la famigli*a. Per me.


come per tutti. Mica tutti abbandonano i figli 
A volte mi chiedo se ci sei o ci fai


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> come per tutti. Mica tutti abbandonano i figli
> A volte mi chiedo se ci sei o ci fai


La maggior parte delle volte nelle coppie separate l'affidamento viene dato alle madri, e sono le madri che si occupano dei figli. Poi ci sono le eccezioni ripeto. Ma sono e restano eccezioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle volte nelle coppie separate l'affidamento viene dato alle madri, e sono le madri che si occupano dei figli. Poi ci sono le eccezioni ripeto. Ma sono e restano eccezioni.


e cosa c'entra?
quindi?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle volte nelle coppie separate l'affidamento viene dato alle madri, e sono le madri che si occupano dei figli. Poi ci sono le eccezioni ripeto. Ma sono e restano eccezioni.


 
e quindi una non si separa x non avere i figli sul groppone?


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e cosa c'entra?
> quindi?


Che per una donna, una madre, anche se infelice dentro al matrimonio, separarsi è più complicato.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e quindi una non si separa x non avere i figli sul groppone?
















   ma no...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Che per una donna, una madre, anche se infelice dentro al matrimonio, separarsi è più complicato.


certo mk. Infatti la percentuale di divorzi diminuisce di anno in anno


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma no...


 
tu ridi e anche a me fa ridere...ma rileggendo i tuoi scritti sembrerebbe proprio che tu voglia arrivare qui....


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tu ridi e anche a me fa ridere...ma rileggendo i tuoi scritti sembrerebbe proprio che tu voglia arrivare qui....


inizia a venirmi mal di testa
ma a voi no?


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Che per una donna, una madre, anche se infelice dentro al matrimonio, separarsi è più complicato.





> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In Italia *è                solitamente la moglie che decide* di presentare per prima                il ricorso per separazione al Tribunale (nel 67.9% dei casi).[/FONT]


http://www.divorziofacile.it/separazione/se_pre_statistiche.html


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> http://www.divorziofacile.it/separazione/se_pre_statistiche.html




arrivi tardi


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> arrivi tardi


per me no, ancora non ho su le premesse per sfruttare il sito


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> per me no, ancora non ho su le premesse per sfruttare il sito


cazzona, sel senso che lo avevo già detto io


----------



## Iago (11 Giugno 2009)

*riepilogando...*

a) non ci sono problemi di coppia
b) non ci sono sensi di colpa
c) era più bello il sogno (quindi poichè si è preferito agire per esorcizzare e ammazzare il potenziale mostro che covava dentro...) và sicuramente ripetuto e ri-verificato
d) tornando dal marito dopo l'altro, si ha voglia...


ma cosa vogliamo di più??

ha fatto la quadratura del cerchio...è una traditrice!


benvenuta...


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> a) non ci sono problemi di coppia
> b) non ci sono sensi di colpa
> c) era più bello il sogno (quindi poichè si è preferito agire per esorcizzare e ammazzare il potenziale mostro che covava dentro...) và sicuramente ripetuto e ri-verificato
> d) tornando dal marito dopo l'altro, si ha voglia...
> ...


per me un lucano grazie


----------



## Old Zyp (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica hai fatto ciò che sentivi, anche io e la mia ex quando ci tradivamo a vicenda facevamo del sesso che era una meraviglia proprio perchè tutti e due eravamo apprezzati "altrove"

poi lo facevamo solo più altrove 

un consiglio ? fai che non diventi una seconda vita

per il resto non avendo ne una famiglia e nemmeno il resto, mi astengo dal commentare


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per me un lucano grazie


preferisco un Montenegro


----------



## Old Zyp (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> preferisco un Montenegro


un negroni ?


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> preferisco un Montenegro


al limite un ramazzotti


----------



## Iago (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per me un lucano grazie


..con ghiaccio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...l'ho fatta troppo semplice? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...non sarà proprio una traditrice........


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ..con ghiaccio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
adoro i tuoi stringatini


----------



## Iago (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> adoro i tuoi stringatini


























P.s.:...per gentilezza verso Amletica hai tagliato l'ultima frase del mio intervento??


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzona, sel senso che lo avevo già detto io


pistolotta, l'hai letta la citazione che ho riportato dalla pagina linkata?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> preferisco un Montenegro


Io un Borsci San Marzano mentre si gioca a tresette ....


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> P.s.:...*per gentilezza verso Amletica hai tagliato l'ultima frase del mio intervento*??


lo sai che sono un cioccolatino fondente


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> un negroni ?


 
anche, grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> pistolotta, l'hai letta la citazione che ho riportato dalla pagina linkata?


chiaro che no


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chiaro che no


ci avrei scommesso gli attributi


----------



## Iago (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo sai che sono un cioccolatino fondente



lo so lo so...è l'unica cioccolata che adoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	










dici che Amletica sia stata chiamata dal suo superiore a fare il report della giornata??


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ci avrei scommesso gli attributi


però c'ho ragione io!!


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> lo so lo so...è l'unica cioccolata che adoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


può essere, avrà da smaltire del lavoro.
ma se stasera il marito non si concede gli facciamo totò sul culetto eh?


----------



## Old Brianza (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> Ciao....mi affaccio per la prima volta......si perché non me lo sarei mai aspettata ma...ci sono cascata anche io....ho commesso il grande errore...i motivi sono vari, ma non voglio trovare giustificazioni...è talmente fresca la cosa che sono ancora stordita....proprio io che non dico facevo la morale alle amiche ma lo consideravo veramente un'incoerenza.......visto nella vita mai dire mai!


 Che ci devi fare, amica, capita ... l'importante è non perdere la testa!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però c'ho ragione io!!


ma non hai riportato dati a tuo supporto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





devo sempre ricontrollare che si lavori bene


----------



## Iago (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> può essere, avrà da smaltire del lavoro.
> ma se stasera il marito non si concede gli facciamo totò sul culetto eh?



ieri sera non ha voluto...

...e può anche essere quello il problema eh?

(era tra le righe...)


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ieri sera non ha voluto...
> 
> ...e può anche essere quello il problema eh?
> 
> (era tra le righe...)


sa cosa penso io dotto collega?
che il marito non mi convince.
non vorrei che ci fossero altre gattine da pelare


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> lo so lo so...è l'unica cioccolata che adoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ci sto stronzetti!!!! niente report!!!


----------



## Iago (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> ci sto stronzetti!!!! niente report!!!



AHAHAHAHAHH


si scherzava dai


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ieri sera non ha voluto...
> 
> ...e può anche essere quello il problema eh?
> 
> (era tra le righe...)


 
ieri voleva vedere la partita....e s'è addormentato nella stanza delle bimbe...con la piccol (la scusa)...che nel bel mezzo della notte è caduta dal letto perché anche lui s'era addormentato....che botto!!!!


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

e comunque per la cronoca non è che trombeggi a ds e manca....dopo11 anni solo con mio marito e avendo conosciuto il tipo 2 anni fa....c'ho pensato eccome.....m'ha fatto perdere la testa il bel tipo.....e in un momento in cui le cose non andavano benissimo...ci sono cascata....ora omi ha deluso la scappatella e quindi tutto rientra...o ci sbatto la testa xché non si limita al solo sesso...in ogni caso chi mi conosce sa...che ho rispetto per mio marito ( e non ridete), che farei di tutto per i miei figli...e che forse le mie palle erano talmente piene che sono esplosa.......risultato cazzatona......

domani mi riaffaccio ma non vogli opiù parlare con danut......(scherzo)...grazie a tutti...


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Cara amletica, io sono molto duro, ma ricorda che se ne avevi le palle piene Dio ti ha dato la bocca per parlare e non solo la vagina peer scopare, questo lo dissi anche ad una mia ex, dovevo pur riciclare la mia battuta.
Prima tu dicevi che non avevi problemi con tuo marito e che era solo sesso, adesso ti chiedi se è solo sesso oppure via, scommetti che da adesso in poi non cappirai più un cavolo?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> *e comunque per la cronoca non è che trombeggi a ds e manca*....dopo11 anni solo con mio marito e avendo conosciuto il tipo 2 anni fa....c'ho pensato eccome.....m'ha fatto perdere la testa il bel tipo.....e in un momento in cui le cose non andavano benissimo...ci sono cascata....ora omi ha deluso la scappatella e quindi tutto rientra...o ci sbatto la testa xché non si limita al solo sesso...in ogni caso chi mi conosce sa...che ho rispetto per mio marito ( e non ridete), che farei di tutto per i miei figli...e che forse le mie palle erano talmente piene che sono esplosa.......risultato cazzatona......
> 
> domani mi riaffaccio ma non vogli opiù parlare con danut......(scherzo)...grazie a tutti...


dato che la frase era la mia ribadisco che non era riferita a te


----------



## Old Brianza (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> e comunque per la cronoca non è che trombeggi a ds e manca....dopo11 anni solo con mio marito e avendo conosciuto il tipo 2 anni fa....c'ho pensato eccome.....m'ha fatto perdere la testa il bel tipo.....e in un momento in cui le cose non andavano benissimo...ci sono cascata....ora omi ha deluso la scappatella e quindi tutto rientra...o ci sbatto la testa xché non si limita al solo sesso...in ogni caso chi mi conosce sa...che ho rispetto per mio marito ( e non ridete), che farei di tutto per i miei figli...e che forse le mie palle erano talmente piene che sono esplosa.......risultato cazzatona......
> 
> domani mi riaffaccio ma non vogli opiù parlare con danut......(scherzo)...grazie a tutti...


Ma quale cazzatona, l'importante è che lui non ne venga a conoscenza!!!


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

infatti...non ci sto capendo molto da un po'......non credere che non ne abbia parlato, che non ci siano stati momenti di incontro....sono stata anche dalla psico....ma alcune cose viaggiano parallelamente.....io non ho mai fatto sesso fine a se stesso, ero presa dai miei partner...avevo o iniziamo una storia con loro...per questo ti ribadisco che per me è tutto nuovo.....eche non sono stata capace di tirarmi indietro...ma che invece ho voloto vedere fino a dove arrivavo.....cosa avrei provato, come avrei reagito......se ho ferito qualcuno quella sono io....ho decisamente messo me stessa alla prova.....e comunque fa bene..questa tua durezza...mi fa male ma è costruttiva...


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> dato che la frase era la mia ribadisco che non era riferita a te


ma va bene....era solo per dare incisione al discorso!!!


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ha cercato, tentato e fatto pressioni lei .
> se l'avesse interessato davvero non aspettava


Asu,
a mio marito è successo così ....
e vedi dove stiamo?


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Asu,
> a mio marito è successo così ....
> e vedi dove stiamo?


dove state? io non so....


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Carissima, adesso torna nei ranghi hai sperimentato ad  una età in cui non avevi le possibilità di sperimentare, può essere che da ragazzina sei stata molto rigida in certi atteggiamenti che adesso ti è venuta la curiosità di provare, ma pensa che io sono stato tradito per questo motivo e fidati fa comunque male a chi lo riceve. Il consiglio che ti do sinceramente e con il cuore in mano di non avere nessun rapporto  possibile con l'amante, di evitarlo, di non pigliarci neppure un caffè e di metterlo nella black list del tuo telefonino se hai una black list (se hai un nokia ti consiglio come fare) per il solo fatto che se tu ti farai indietro è probabile che lui si faccia ancora avanti. Ora pensa di andare da una psicoterapeuta e parlale di questo errore, parlale di tutto e sfogati sinceramente, perchè per me è stata una ricerca della giovinezza che hai sentito di perdere avendo passato 11 anni con tuo marito, una voglia di sperimentare cose che non hai potuto fare.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> non guarda che ti sbagli....per i miei figli e la mia famiglia faccio di tutto...ma prima di essere mamma e moglie sono una DONNA...e non sono ne di legno ne perfetta...poi mi puoi giudicare quanto vuoi!!!


ah perchè per essere donne si fa così?
oooora ho capito dove ho sbagliato
e io che sono?
un cammello?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Carissima, adesso torna nei ranghi hai sperimentato ad  una età in cui non avevi le possibilità di sperimentare, può essere che da ragazzina sei stata molto rigida in certi atteggiamenti che adesso ti è venuta la curiosità di provare, ma pensa che io sono stato tradito per questo motivo e fidati fa comunque male a chi lo riceve. Il consiglio che ti do sinceramente e con il cuore in mano di non avere nessun rapporto  possibile con l'amante, di evitarlo, di non pigliarci neppure un caffè e di metterlo nella black list del tuo telefonino se hai una black list (se hai un nokia ti consiglio come fare) per il solo fatto che se tu ti farai indietro è probabile che lui si faccia ancora avanti. *Ora pensa di andare da una psicoterapeuta e parlale di questo errore, parlale di tutto e sfogati sinceramente, perchè per me è stata una ricerca della giovinezza che hai sentito di perdere avendo passato 11 anni con tuo marito,* una voglia di sperimentare cose che non hai potuto fare.



aggiungerei un atto di dolore, 10 ave maria, una frustata alla schiena e una martellata sul cofano


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ah perchè per essere donne si fa così?
> oooora ho capito dove ho sbagliato
> e io che sono?
> un cammello?


Sei un cammello e sai scrivere?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sei un cammello e sai scrivere?


è un cammello evoluto!


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

In questo caso potrei dire...che due gobbe che hai


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Carissima, adesso torna nei ranghi hai sperimentato ad una età in cui non avevi le possibilità di sperimentare, può essere che da ragazzina sei stata molto rigida in certi atteggiamenti che adesso ti è venuta la curiosità di provare, ma pensa che io sono stato tradito per questo motivo e fidati fa comunque male a chi lo riceve. Il consiglio che ti do sinceramente e con il cuore in mano di non avere nessun rapporto possibile con l'amante, di evitarlo, di non pigliarci neppure un caffè e di metterlo nella black list del tuo telefonino se hai una black list (se hai un nokia ti consiglio come fare) per il solo fatto che se tu ti farai indietro è probabile che lui si faccia ancora avanti. Ora pensa di andare da una psicoterapeuta e parlale di questo errore, parlale di tutto e sfogati sinceramente, perchè per me è stata una ricerca della giovinezza che hai sentito di perdere avendo passato 11 anni con tuo marito, una voglia di sperimentare cose che non hai potuto fare.


allora ecco perché parli così...sei stato ferito...e quindi permettimi ma non parli con lucidità!!! anche se hai ragione su molte cose....


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per me un lucano grazie


a me un mandingo!
fisicamente li preferisco.
se dev'essere nero almeno che non sia curto e malo cavato


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

cari tutti...la martellata vado a darmela ora che prendo la mia amata suocerina....mentre il mio adorato maritino stasera come tutti i giovedì va a calcetto!!!! a domani


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> cari tutti...la martellata vado a darmela ora che prendo la mia amata suocerina....mentre il mio adorato maritino stasera come tutti i giovedì va a calcetto!!!! a domani


 
te la devi ciucciare tutta sola soletta?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica, io sono stato tradito per il puro gusto godereccio di sentirsi bella davanti ad un uomo, purtroppo uno dei tradimenti peggiori, perchè se scoperti possono fare male ad una persona normale  e distruggere una persona sensibile, tanto per dorti fui tradito da un'altra in passato e non per motivazioni simili e ho superato tutto molto bene.
I motivi futili sono spesso ricerche di giovniezza rifiuto della proprie responsabilità  e voglia di seduzione, perchè tu di certo ti sarai sentita appprezzata quando facevi la civettuola con il tizio no? Pensa che probabilmente per lui non sei altro che una "scopabile" mentre tuo marito ti ama sinceramente nei suoi difetti e nei tuoi difetti, chi ti apprezza di più? Uno per cui sei "scopabile" (visto che sapeva essere tu sposata con figli) oppure una persona importante?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> te la devi ciucciare tutta sola soletta?


me la metti li la battuta!!! e che cavoli, che si può dire, meglio la suocerotta che il fratellino dell'amante!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amletica ha detto:


> cari tutti...la martellata vado a darmela ora che prendo la mia amata suocerina....mentre il mio adorato maritino stasera come tutti i giovedì va a calcetto!!!! a domani


Non dovrebbe? E' destabilizzante?


----------



## Old Amletica (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amletica, io sono stato tradito per il puro gusto godereccio di sentirsi bella davanti ad un uomo, purtroppo uno dei tradimenti peggiori, perchè se scoperti possono fare male ad una persona normale e distruggere una persona sensibile, tanto per dorti fui tradito da un'altra in passato e non per motivazioni simili e ho superato tutto molto bene.
> I motivi futili sono spesso ricerche di giovniezza rifiuto della proprie responsabilità e voglia di seduzione, perchè tu di certo ti sarai sentita appprezzata quando facevi la civettuola con il tizio no? Pensa che probabilmente per lui non sei altro che una "scopabile" mentre tuo marito ti ama sinceramente nei suoi difetti e nei tuoi difetti, chi ti apprezza di più? Uno per cui sei "scopabile" (visto che sapeva essere tu sposata con figli) oppure una persona importante?


 
la risposta è ovvia...ma la situazione tu l'analizzi da esterno...non l'hai vissuta....ciaooo


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> te la devi ciucciare tutta sola soletta?




























una ciucciasuocere!
tipologia nuova
chissà se a reale fa lo stesso effetto?


----------



## Old Brianza (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe? E' destabilizzante?


 Anche perchè calcio ieri sera, calcio stasera ... poi vedi dove si va a finire!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una ciucciasuocere!
> tipologia nuova
> chissà se a reale fa lo stesso effetto?


 

















è una cosa tragica...tutta la sera io e la suocera la suocera e io....mizzica darei fuori di matto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Brianza ha detto:


> Anche perchè calcio ieri sera, calcio stasera ... poi vedi dove si va a finire!!!


La WII, lo so già, la tradisce con la WII (soccer ovviamente !)


----------



## Old Brianza (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> La WII, lo so già, la tradisce con la WII (soccer ovviamente !)


 Secondo me ha ancora l'Atari!!!!


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> la risposta è ovvia...ma la situazione tu l'analizzi da esterno...non l'hai vissuta....ciaooo


E' quello che mi fu ddetto ma allora eavevo tragicamente ragione io. Ma tu credi che tu interessi al tuo collega oltretutto più giovane di te? Ti dirò una cosa schifosa, come amanti le donne vanno bene, ma un uomo di certo preferirebbe una donna più giovane con cui stare e magari senza figli, sai com'è! Io ci sono passato con donna con figlio e ti dico, amore o non amore mai più figli in mezzo, la vita è mia e so cosa mi fa  bene ed un figlio altrui se non sono sterile non lo voglio neppure avere più davanti.


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Brianza ha detto:


> Secondo me ha ancora l'Atari!!!!


No ha il commodore 64 con il Joystick...smanetta troppo su quel joystick e non ha tempo per la moglie


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*.........*

Ma pure il calcetto da fastidio? Paragonare calcetto e suocera, come lana e seta ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pure il calcetto ci vogliono togliere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che resta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ditemelo che resta poi?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ma pure il calcetto da fastidio? Paragonare calcetto e suocera, come lana e seta ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
concordo pienamente con te! il calcetto è un orgasmo multiplo carpiato confronto alla suocera.
Io vado pure a vederlo giocare


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ma pure il calcetto da fastidio? Paragonare calcetto e suocera, come lana e seta ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rubamazzo?


----------



## Old Brianza (11 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è una cosa tragica...tutta la sera io e la suocera la suocera e io....mizzica darei fuori di matto


 E soprattutto ... di che parleranno, tutta la sera!!!!! Per caso, dell'ammmore????


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



danut ha detto:


> No ha il commodore 64 con il Joystick...smanetta troppo su quel joystick e non ha tempo per la moglie


Questo vocabolo ha un che di ... erotico no?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E' quello che mi fu ddetto ma allora eavevo tragicamente ragione io. Ma tu credi che tu interessi al tuo collega oltretutto più giovane di te? Ti dirò una cosa schifosa, come amanti le donne vanno bene, ma un uomo di certo preferirebbe una donna più giovane con cui stare e magari senza figli, sai com'è! Io ci sono passato con donna con figlio e ti dico, amore o non amore mai più figli in mezzo, la vita è mia e so cosa mi fa  bene ed un figlio altrui se non sono sterile non lo voglio neppure avere più davanti.


Danut
non tutti qui sono convinti che tu sappia cosa ti fa bene.
io, per esempio, non ne sono affatto convinta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ma pure il calcetto da fastidio? Paragonare calcetto e suocera, come lana e seta ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 burraco?
tennis?
nuoto?
shopping?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Brianza ha detto:


> E soprattutto ... di che parleranno, tutta la sera!!!!! Per caso, dell'ammmore????


non mi ci far pensare che si avvicina l'ora di cena e non vorrei rovinarmela....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> concordo pienamente con te! il calcetto è un orgasmo multiplo carpiato confronto alla suocera.
> Io vado pure a vederlo giocare:0033:


Quando vado a giocare io, nel campo accanto al nostro c'è un torneo di calcetto femminile: sono brave, corrette e simpatiche.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ma pure il calcetto da fastidio? Paragonare calcetto e suocera, come lana e seta ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il calcione
il calcione io te lo darei!

















e non ci andare in puzza
chè me l'hai servita su un piatto d'argento!


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quando vado a giocare io, nel campo accanto al nostro c'è un torneo di calcetto femminile: sono brave, corrette e simpatiche.


 
ovvio! sono donne


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Questo vocabolo ha un che di ... erotico no?


Direi che è un ricordo della adolescenza di molte persone della mia età...ecco peerchè eravamo tutti campioni a Dechatolon o comunque a tutti i giochi olimpionici...a forza di smanettare ci si faceva esperienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




CarissimaAmletica, togli il c64 al tuo marito se no diventerà cieco e tu ti farai troppo spesso l'amante.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> burraco?
> tennis?
> nuoto?
> shopping?


Si vabbene, ma vuoi mettere col calcetto?
 il calcetto è un'altra cosa (maschietti giocatori di calcetto, supportatemi ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
E poi dopo il panino al pub o la pizza e grasse risate.
Dai !


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Giugno 2009)

diciamo che incide anche la sindrome del ragazzo piu giovane
3 anni fa ho avuto una relazione di alcuni mesi con una piu grande di me di 15 anni....sposata,2 figli,zeru prublemi (cit.) anzi a suo dire gran intesa col marito
semplice voglia di nuovo e soliti problemi mentali delle donne impegnate da tanto tra i 30 e i 40
e' una cosa fisiologica
la cosa bella e' che ste storie sono tutte maledettamente uguali
e se sbaglio correggetemi ma tanto nn sbaglio


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



danut ha detto:


> Direi che è un ricordo della adolescenza di molte persone della mia età...ecco peerchè eravamo tutti campioni a Dechatolon o comunque a tutti i giochi olimpionici...a forza di smanettare ci si faceva esperienza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 venuto con oscuro e me nel club della Zaganella


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si vabbene, ma vuoi mettere col calcetto?
> il calcetto è un'altra cosa (maschietti giocatori di calcetto, supportatemi !
> 
> 
> ...


 guarda, io sono una tifosa sfegatata....ma preferisco la solitudine del nuoto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> guarda, io sono una tifosa sfegatata....ma preferisco la solitudine del nuoto


Vorrei che il nuoto mi piacesse, ma mi annoia, purtroppo.
Le carte da gioco pure !
Lo shopping da solo mi piace, ripeto da solo (non indietro ad una donna che perderà secoli nella scelta del capo giusto, Dio ci salvi !),


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vorrei che il nuoto mi piacesse, ma mi annoia, purtroppo.
> Le carte da gioco pure !
> Lo shopping da solo mi piace, ripeto da solo (non indietro ad una donna che perderà secoli nella scelta del capo giusto, Dio ci salvi !),


Ed anche lo smanettamento DA SOLO come hai ben fatto notare...noi videogiocatori della vecchia era!


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ed anche lo smanettamento DA SOLO come hai ben fatto notare...noi videogiocatori della vecchia era!


è un bene che ti piaccia
se non superi la tua ossessione per la ragazzina ...
è un bene


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è un bene che ti piaccia
> se non superi la tua ossessione per la ragazzina ...
> è un bene


scherzo, non mi piace ci scherzo ma ho seri problemi dovuti a quello che ho vissuto che adesso stanno facendosi vedere sul mio fisico, anche sul piano sessuale.
me la rido e non riesco fare altro, e quando tornerà la ragazza che mi piace ci sarà da ridere, perchè io non so che dire!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



danut ha detto:


> scherzo, non mi piace ci scherzo ma ho seri problemi dovuti a quello che ho vissuto che adesso stanno facendosi vedere sul mio fisico, anche sul piano sessuale.
> me la rido e non riesco fare altro, e quando tornerà la ragazza che mi piace ci sarà da ridere, perchè io non so che dire![/QUOTE]
> 
> Quando accadrà questo, tutto tornerà a posto in un battibaleno, danut, tranquillo. Cerca di distrarti un pò,  fatti un viaggetto, scegliti un hobby, concentrati su cose belle, dai. Il delirio passa . trust me ...


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Carissima amletica, se ami tuo marito la prima cosa che fai è cancellare il numero di telefono dell'altro dal tuo telefono e ti cerchi un nuovo lavoro con una scusa del tipo che vuoi cambiare, te lo dico con il cuore in mano, se lo ami per davvero tu quello non devi vederlo più. Hai 36 anni, i 15 anni li hai già passati e quelle sono solo emozioni, se ne vuoi un paio di forti* ti consiglierei il katun di Mirabilandia* fidati da sensazioni molto ma molto forti. Il batticuore è una cosa che dà pochisssimo alla vita, non è amore è solo desiderio e se vivessimo così tutti finiremmo tutti per morire da soli.


 riesci a fare anche una battuta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e stasera, che se magna?


hai dimenticato:"ah zorro!"


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah zorro!!


 dirmelo prima no?


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> siamo donne, oltre le gambe c'è di più


siete da accoppare, ve lodico con affetto...ho le lacrime agli occhi...


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Brianza ha detto:


> Che ci devi fare, amica, capita ... l'importante è non perdere la testa!!!


 brianza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non ce la posso fare.....


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amletica ha detto:


> cari tutti...la martellata vado a darmela ora che prendo la mia amata suocerina....mentre il mio adorato maritino stasera come tutti i giovedì va a calcetto!!!! a domani


 tutti i giovedì? hai controllato?


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una ciucciasuocere!
> tipologia nuova
> chissà se a reale fa lo stesso effetto?


 ovvio che no...ma poi, ripensandoci, dipende dalla suocera...


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quando vado a giocare io, nel campo accanto al nostro c'è un torneo di calcetto femminile: sono brave, corrette e simpatiche.


 e smutandate....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Giugno 2009)

Sono arrivata a pagina 6 poi non ce l'ho più fatta.

Ma io dico.... ma che *****!!!!!!!!
Ma grattarseli questi pruriti della mezza età, mai?

Famiglia, figli... tutto messo a repentaglio per una bottarella sbrigativa col collega d'ufficio.
Anni e anni per costruire un legame...

Boh.
Me ne torno sulla luna, va.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sono arrivata a pagina 6 poi non ce l'ho più fatta.
> 
> Ma io dico.... ma che *****!!!!!!!!
> Ma grattarseli questi pruriti della mezza età, mai?
> ...


c'è un posticino anche per me?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sono arrivata a pagina 6 poi non ce l'ho più fatta.
> 
> Ma io dico.... ma che *****!!!!!!!!
> Ma grattarseli questi pruriti della mezza età, mai?
> ...


mezz'età? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















comunque concordo. Questo forum è mal frequentato


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Giugno 2009)

vecchiacci


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> vecchiacci


ciao animale!come stai?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> c'è un posticino anche per me?


Vieni vieni... ci mettiamo comodi seduti dentro ad un cratere...



Asudem ha detto:


> mezz'età?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Vabbè... quanti anni ha Amletica? Dai trenta in su è già sindrome della mezza età...


----------



## Old reale (13 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mezz'età?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi tornare al tuo blog no?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

basta andare sott'acqua.

è piu semplice.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

> UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vieni vieni... ci mettiamo comodi seduti dentro ad un cratere...
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2009)

micio sei stilosa e sexy!


----------

